

Product Surge: A New Take on Agile Development - mike2477
http://blog.highfive.com/product-surge

======
mike2477
As always, we'd love to hear thoughts and comments from other teams. Has
anyone else done something like this?

~~~
didgeoridoo
Yep! We call it a Design Sprint, influenced by GV's approach:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/23/inside-a-google-ventures-
de...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/23/inside-a-google-ventures-design-
sprint/)

~~~
mike2477
Awesome, thanks for sharing that! Do you guys include the engineering team as
well?

~~~
didgeoridoo
We don't really have an "engineering team" \- just a continuum from those who
tend to focus on visual design to those who focus more on code. But yes, those
who code are definitely involved.

~~~
mike2477
Nice! Well best of luck with what you're building :)

